# Drumkit from Hell?



## Venomguitar (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey fellas.

I got EZ Drummer (got it installed and running good) and i got the Drumkit from Hell (the regular one). 

I want to put Drumkit from Hell on EZ Drummer but im not too sure if i am doing it correctly. Its like the cd is nothing but samples and drum maps.

Is there another version of the regual Drumkit from Hell (like a EZX version or something?)

Plz help me :S

if you need more info on my problem lemme know. im new at this thing...


----------



## Ishan (Aug 11, 2007)

You need the EZX version of DFH.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 11, 2007)

They arent standalone programs (it confused me at first, too, heh).

You need something like Cubase or Sonar to run them through.


----------



## Leec (Aug 11, 2007)

Ishan said:


> You need the EZX version of DFH.



What he said. Sounds like you have the original sample set, not the newly ported DFHEZX. You can use it fine in Cubase though as a separate VSTi. Just load it up as you load up EZD.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 11, 2007)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-org-workbench/24417-tech-how-program-drums.html


----------



## Venomguitar (Aug 12, 2007)

I appreciate the input fellas.

Yeah thats all i got are a bunch of sample, and manuals showing me how to use them with sample machines. (just a bunch of .fxb .drm and .kit files too.)

I found a way to use them with fruity loops, which i think is cool, only thing is that it aint as easy as using EZ Drummer with Cubase.


o well. thx again fellas


----------



## newamerikangospel (Aug 12, 2007)

I would say, unless you are running more than 1.5-2Gb or ram or have a really fast processor, doing it in individual programs would be better. 

A little tip for fruity loops, assign to the mixing board, then export individually.

on my "kit"'s board, I have the bass drum (I have it equed through fruity)

the two snares I use (one for the main, and the other for blasting since the velocities are HUGELY different), 

the toms (I would suggest using the right hand 5 samples since they "roll" better then the left hand. Tomas has a hard attack with his left, but his right is slightly subdued)

Highhats, The foot close (pd05 or something), closed, no pressure/open (the hats are contacting each other, but there isn't any pressure on them so they djangle a bit) and full open.

The spock (I beleive this is a comination of a large splash, and a small cymbal setting inside the other, giving it a stack sound ala bozio)

Splashes, standard splashes line up in panning order

Chinas, aaxtreme to left, drkchina to the right

And cymbals, arranged in panning order (left to right)

these /\ are how the mixer is setup, allowing me to export just the cymbals, or just the toms, and I can then load it up into the mixing board almost how you would have if you recorded drums live. This allows me to reverb the snare differently then the toms, since the frequency responses are different. Good snare reverb is a "cluttered" tom reverb, a good tom reverb is a dry/weak snare reverb. And reverb the chinas seperately from the cymbals. Plus it lets me make sure the mixing is correct, since if the snare is riding to low in the mix, I have to go back into fruity loops, adjust the snare (if you dont have it maxed, godwilling you have headroom to adjust) or if you dont, pull the rest of the drums down individually and hope they set well within each other again. Or, as I have it set up, pull up the bus, grab the channel I want to mess with and pull it up. 


If you want a kit sample, I could send you my .fle file, to the have the template I use.


EDIT: And for godsakes, dont forget the reason why dkfh would sound fake, which ever version, however you load it up, is velocities. I could write a 2 page topic on this, how a real drum would do something, ect. Go in and mess with piano roll once you have something set.


----------

